# Starting a small Catering Business



## youngchefne (Dec 18, 2009)

I am planning on starting a small time catering company in Southern New Hampshire, I have full support from my culinary instructor who has years of experience in the industry, as well as running food-service businesses. He is also granting me and my partner use of the kitchen for free, its part of a vocational school culinary arts program and is inspected and passed.

I am looking for some advice and guidance on the first steps of starting this company. Where should I look for Catering insurance companies? Ive done research via google, but have not found anything solid.

Also important factors of starting the company, important equipment, etc. We have a lot of equipment already through the kitchen, and a truck for transportation.

anyways, I'm not rushing into this, I want to take the time to make sure everything is perfect before investing money into a company. I thought the best place to get advice would be from owners of professional catering companies.

Email me at: [email protected] 
If you would like to further discuss this idea.

Thanks! - Derek


----------

